# Bolens 1250 pics



## blackjackjakexx (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi, thought I would shoot a couple pics of my 1250 for you guys to look at, Rick


----------



## blackjackjakexx (Jun 26, 2004)

*Bolens 1250*

Bolens 1250, Rick


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Looks Great!! Looks like a 68?

What can you tell us about it?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks great have you restored it:question: If not its in great shape it also looks like you have a lot of leaves to deal with


----------



## blackjackjakexx (Jun 26, 2004)

*Bolens 1250*

Bolens 1250


----------



## blackjackjakexx (Jun 26, 2004)

*Bolens 850*

My Bolens 850, Rick


----------



## blackjackjakexx (Jun 26, 2004)

*Bolens 850*

Bolens 850, Rick


----------



## blackjackjakexx (Jun 26, 2004)

*Bolens 1250*

Hi, unrestored tractor,have had ti about 6 months now,I bought it from a guy in Columbus,Ohio,original ower,never sat outside,one very sweet mean machine,still runs and drives like new,Thanks for taking a peak, Rick


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

They both look great. Interesting stripes on the 850.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Rick…

Both the 1250 and 850 look like they’re in nice shape.
What (mfg & style) tires are on the 1250 ? Are they the
original Goodyear’s ?

BTW; Any more news on the flail mower ?


----------



## blackjackjakexx (Jun 26, 2004)

*1250 tires*

Hi, there GoodYear Terra Xtra traction tires,I believe they are original tires,may stick a set of AGs on some day,still working on the flail mower, Rick


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Rick
Those tires look like they could climb walls!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Those are the same tires I had on my Moms JD112. They ARE long lasting.[hers is a '70, and I JUST replaced them last year] But I have to say, wile they are not bad, they are not as agressve as they look. [Sadly they are much better then the JUNK turfs I replaced them with I KNEW I should have went with bars]


----------

